

The Case for Google - razorburn
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2007/10/the_case_for_go.php

======
joeguilmette
i'll admit i've been a google fanboy for quite some time (pre-gmail, even).

it does remind me, however, of ebay's meteoric rise during the dotcom boom. i
remember my dad driving to me to school everyday and listening to npr. for a
year or two, it was this stock and that stock, IPO IPO IPO, unprecedented
growth, will the rise ever stop?

and then it did. google is going to run into the same problems that microsoft
has right now. they are just going to be too damn big to accomplish much of
anything. they are _always_ hiring, and that doesn't seem to be doing much to
stave off the 'albatross stage' of a company's life.

~~~
cstejerean
i dont think the problems with innovation in large companies are caused by the
number of employees. I think often the management style at large companies
tends to stiffle innovation. If Google can maintain it's atypical managent
structure and encourage bottom up innovation and remain willing to take risks
on ideas that are not profitable at firet (and unrelated to its corr business)
it can remain a leader in innovation.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
That, sir, is the $20 Billion-dollar question.

If they do, for any serious length of time (I'm talking 20+ years), then they
will have been the first to do it.

